# Subli-Flock Fading??



## squeakywee (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all 

I've recently started using subli-flock as a way of printing onto dark garments. When first pressed the colours of the dyesub ink are bright and bold just as they should be, but as soon as it's washed and tumble dried it starts to fade. I'm new to sublimation printing, but I thought that wasn't supposed to happen with 100% poly materials? Does that mean it's most likely a poly-cotton blend or am I doing something wrong?? 

This is the process I go through:
Print onto sublimation paper using an epson 1400 and sawgrass inks, press onto subli-flock at 200C for 45-60 seconds. Cut out using graphtec plotter then press onto shirt at 160C for 30 seconds. At this stage the print is nice and bold.
When washing they go on a 40 degree wash then tumble on a low heat. Now they're faded 

Am I doing anything wrong there - pressing for too long/not enough? Washing too hot? Something else??

Cheers,

Kat


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Was this our Subliflock product? I have never heard of a fading issue with our product.


----------



## squeakywee (Apr 29, 2009)

It was purchased from xpres here in the uk. Someone in another post (don't recall who or which post) also mentioned that they were having a fading problem. The only thing I can think is that it isn't true polyester?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know if their stuff is the same as ours.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

never had a problem with our subliflock fading, we buy from johnson plastics. good luck uncletee.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

squeakywee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've recently started using subli-flock as a way of printing onto dark garments. When first pressed the colours of the dyesub ink are bright and bold just as they should be, but as soon as it's washed and tumble dried it starts to fade. I'm new to sublimation printing, but I thought that wasn't supposed to happen with 100% poly materials? Does that mean it's most likely a poly-cotton blend or am I doing something wrong??
> 
> ...


Suspect you are experiencing dye migration and not true fading. End result is nearly the same though.


----------



## squeakywee (Apr 29, 2009)

is there anything i can do to prevent it?

Cheers,

Kat


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

squeakywee said:


> is there anything i can do to prevent it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kat


If migrating not really, but you can experiment with different temp and dwell times, and how heavy the ink is delivered from the printer driver (paper type settings). Suggest the JP subliflock as others has referred to, I have tested it and no fade or migration issues.

I'm not crazy about "dark solutions" for sublimating mainly due to the hand issue. You can achieve the same results using opaque materials and pigment inks, unless you have to have flock. If you only have a sublimation printer and don't want another printer to deal with then "opaque sublimation" is your only dark option or "cut and sew" on wide format equpment.

JP's flock does work though.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it fading or are the fibers of the flock moving around?
We print a lot of flock and this happen due to the "fiberous"
nature of the material. Here is the way to tell. Take one that looks prefect
after pressing and then take brush against the flock and rub it.
Does it "fade"?


----------



## dtodj43 (Jul 21, 2009)

Temp for all sublimation to happen is 400 degrees.
Subliflock, hard board, the likes, Time is also important. I use 400deg 1min at medium pressure.
have had no problems with fading when washing it is recommended to use warm water not hot, this my unbind the flock, Sublimation with polyester marries itself not like silk screening or transfers that are on the surface. So in short 400 a must time and pressure are trial and error.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

dtodj43 said:


> Temp for all sublimation to happen is 400 degrees.
> Subliflock, hard board, the likes, Time is also important. I use 400deg 1min at medium pressure.
> have had no problems with fading when washing it is recommended to use warm water not hot, this my unbind the flock, Sublimation with polyester marries itself not like silk screening or transfers that are on the surface. So in short 400 a must time and pressure are trial and error.


you do know this post is about 2yrs old. but better later than never.


----------

